# Derry Airport to Letterkenny



## Delboy (20 May 2007)

Hi,

has anyone flown in to Derry airport and then gone on to Letterkenny? Is it far and are there buses/taxis to pick people up? 
Going to letterkenny on a stag and flying from Dublin rather than driving...


----------



## EvilDoctorK (21 May 2007)

No idea about buses/taxis - I wouldn't think there's a bus to Leterkenny anyway .. probalby only to Derry where you'd have to change to get to Leterkenny.

It's a fair distance - Leterkenny to Derry is about 20 miles .. and Derry airport is maybe 5 miles the far side of Derry from Leterkenny.

Derry Airport is still closer to Leterkenny than Donegal airport is though.


----------



## CCOVICH (21 May 2007)

Only buses from Derry city to Letterkenny as far as I know.  Taxi to Derry and then bus would be the cheapest, otherwise taxi direct to Letterkenny.

To be honest, if you are near the M1, Letterkenny is a 3/3.5 hour drive most of the time.


----------



## Welfarite (21 May 2007)

Four (or five if they'll take you) in a taxi from Derry airport to Letterkenny is probably the most convenient way to do it....about three-quarters of an hour and shouldn't be any more than a tenner a man.

Otherwise, taxi to bus station in derry City and bus to Letterkenny. check out bus eireann site for times.


----------



## Delboy (21 May 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Only buses from Derry city to Letterkenny as far as I know.  Taxi to Derry and then bus would be the cheapest, otherwise taxi direct to Letterkenny.
> 
> To be honest, if you are near the M1, Letterkenny is a 3/3.5 hour drive most of the time.



3/3.5 hours drive on a sunday after 2 days of a booze is whats putting me off that idea!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (21 May 2007)

Fair enough-and you're probably right.


----------

